

Show HN: YourTrove - The First Truly Social Search Engine - AntiFreeze
http://www.yourtrove.com/

======
AntiFreeze
We're getting some love (and some tough questions), we'd love to have you
weigh in!

[http://pandodaily.com/2012/09/18/yourtrove-aims-to-crack-
soc...](http://pandodaily.com/2012/09/18/yourtrove-aims-to-crack-social-
search-but-will-platforms-play-ball/)

[http://bub.blicio.us/yourtrove-becomes-your-social-search-
en...](http://bub.blicio.us/yourtrove-becomes-your-social-search-engine/)

[http://searchengineland.com/introducing-trove-facebook-
socia...](http://searchengineland.com/introducing-trove-facebook-social-
search-133229)

